# Angeln in der Kieler Förde



## der anfänger (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo#h,kann mir einer sagen,wo ich in der Kieler Förde gut Angeln kann?Habe gehört in Kitzeberg(Dorsch,Plattfische und Meeresforellen).Kann mir da einer Tipps geben?Danke Timo


----------



## prophet12 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

Du kannst angeln
am 
1.Satori Kai
2.Scheerhafen
3.Falckensteiner Strand
4.Strande
5.Bülker Leuchturm
6.Thiessenkai
7.Heikendorf Möltenort

nur ein paar Standorte

Kitzeberg ist bekannt für Meerforelle aber auch Drosch und Platte.

Willst Du Brandungsangeln?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*



prophet12 schrieb:


> Du kannst angeln
> am
> 1.Satori Kai
> 2.Scheerhafen
> ...



Heikendorf , Kitzeberg , Mönkeberg , Hörn , Hindenburgufer usw ...  gibt hier eigentlich kaum stellen wo man nicht angeln kann ...


----------



## prophet12 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> gibt hier eigentlich kaum stellen wo man nicht angeln kann ...


 
du hast Recht es ist schon nicht schlecht hier zu leben.
Und ich habe noch nicht mal alle Stellen an der Kielerförde befischt.
Wochenende werde ich mal los auf Meerforelle.


----------



## der anfänger (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

Danke für die vielen Tips,ja wir wollen Brandungsangel, wir waren letzten Samstag in Mönckeberg haben aber nichts gefangen,und da hat man uns auch gesagt wir sollen nach Kitzeberg.


----------



## prophet12 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

und was für Tips brauchst Du ?
Man Kann bei A anfangen und bei Z wieder aufhören.
Am besten ist du schliesst Dich einen Brandungsangler an, der Dir dann die Tricks gleich am wasser zeigt!!!
Aber für die kleinen Tips sind wir auch hier für dich da


----------



## der anfänger (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

ich wollt wissen wo man am besten Angel kann,es sollte möglist eine stelle sein wo ich nicht ganz so weit raus muß da ich das noch nicht so drauf habe,ich war erst einmal los und das war nicht so doll.Ich bin noch anfänger.


----------



## prophet12 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

ja Ok dann würde ich sagen Scherhafen oder Thiessenkai.
wohnst Du in Kiel ?


----------



## der anfänger (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

nein ich wohne in Holm lieg bei Pinneberg.


----------



## der anfänger (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

ich bin aber in Kiel-Holtenau zur Welt gekommen und habe die ersten 15 Jahre auch in Holtenau und Ellerbek gewohnt,wohne jetzt aber seit 26 Jahren in Kreis Pinneberg.


----------



## prophet12 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

ach so ist dann doch schon eine ganze Ecke zu fahren.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*



der anfänger schrieb:


> ich wollt wissen wo man am besten Angel kann,es sollte möglist eine stelle sein wo ich nicht ganz so weit raus muß da ich das noch nicht so drauf habe,ich war erst einmal los und das war nicht so doll.Ich bin noch anfänger.



Versuchs mal in Möltenort (Heikendorf) direkt vor dem Adler - Ehrenmal . Da erreichst du selbst mit 50m Würfen schon Wassertiefen um die 10 m .
Denk mal da hast du immoment gute Chancen auf Dorsch .

Zeitlich würde ich so 17 - 22 Uhr empfehlen .

Köder Wattwürmer , Herings oder Makrelenfetzen sind an der Stelle aber auch immer einen Versuch wert , und fangen manchmal sogar besser als Würmer !

An Montagen kannst da alles mögliche ausprobieren .
Da du mit der Wurfweite probleme zu haben scheinst würd ich ne geclippte 1 Haken Montage ohne viele Perlen etc empfehlen  .

Bei ruhigem Wetter (-Ws 2) kann man da sogar mit Einfachen grundruten und 50 gr Blei fischen , nei Ws 3 brauchst schon bis zu 120 gr Blei  und ab Ws 4 (besonders seitlich) sind dort Krallenbleie ab 150 gr angesagt da dort dann ordentlich Strömung ist .

Montage sollte dort möglcisht schnell eingeholt werden weil du ansonsten immer an der Kante zum flachen hängen bleibst , und dann reißt dir meistens alles ab .

Achja und zu den Rutenhaltern : Am bequemsten ists sich einfach mitm Dreibein oben auf den Weg zu stellen , Normale Erdspieße kann man unten zwischen den Steinen verankern .
Im Notfall kann man die Rute auch einfach zwischen die Steine stecken .


----------



## der anfänger (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

Super vielen Dank,ich werde es nächste Woche mal versuchen.Ist da in der Woche viel los?


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

vielleicht gibts* hier *ja noch was an infos ... |rolleyes


----------



## der anfänger (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

jo,hast recht,ich werde aber erstmal nach Möltenort fahren und da mein Glück versuchen.Timo


----------



## prophet12 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

aber drauf achten dort liegen auch oft mal ein paar Netze.
dann hast Du keine vorfächer mehr bzw. ist dann dort auch nicht so viel Fisch.
Kannst dann ja mal posten wie Dein Angeltag in Möltenort war.


----------



## der anfänger (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

mache ich,fahre nächste woche ein Tag,weiß aber noch nicht wann muß erstmal sehen wann meine Frau frei hat.Vielen Dank noch mal.Timo


----------



## tuscha108 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

war mal wieder jemand los??? 

MFG Tuscha108


----------



## Kochtoppangler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*



der anfänger schrieb:


> mache ich,fahre nächste woche ein Tag,weiß aber noch nicht wann muß erstmal sehen wann meine Frau frei hat.Vielen Dank noch mal.Timo



und hats geklappt ?


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

war am Sa mitn Boot draußen und schleppenderweise mein Glück versucht ...
von Kitzeberg runter bis zu den Netzen, wieder hoch bis Heikendorf, 2 Runden gedreht, dann bis hoch zur Strander Bucht und wieder zurück geschleppt bis Kitzeberg.
1 65er Dorsch vor Laboe ... sonst nix
an der grünen Fahrwassertonne in der Strander Bucht haben sie Heringe gezogen ...


----------



## der anfänger (1. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

Hallo,war in Kitzeberg.Hatten gerade unsere Geräte aufgebaut,da kam ein Fischer und hat seine Netze ausgelegt.Haben dann nach Kiel-Holtenau Thiesenkai verholt und haben da bis Abends 23 Uhr geangelt.Und haben leider nichts als einen Schwan,der in die Angelschnur reingeflogen ist,gefangen.Dem Schwan ist nichts passiert,aber eine Angel ist zu Bruch gegangen.Er ist munter weitergeflogen.Aber ich gebe nicht auf.Timo


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

Kitzeberg wär eh nicht das richtige gewesen , da fängt man am besten im Herbst - Dezember .
Jetzt werden da hauptsächlich Forellen gefangen , wenn überhaupt .


----------



## dieden (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

Was geht momentan in Kiel? Thiesenkai oder am Leuchtetürmchen???


----------



## dieden (7. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

Will heute nachmittag mal wieder nach kiel hoch. Wie sieht es mit Platte von Land aus? Dachte an Buttlöffel? Kennt jemand Stellen wo sich ein versuch lohnen könnte???


----------



## prophet12 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

evtl. Leuchtturm Falckenstein würde ich antesten. 
Dort ist auch ein kleiner Anleger wenn du auf dem stehst rechts weg werfen da solltest Du ein paar Platten erwischen.


----------



## aalandre (16. September 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

Tag an aale!!!
Ich war di.im marinestützpunkt los um ein paar dorsche zu pumpen. mit blau -silbernen pilker  in 2 1/2 stunden fünf zwischen 45-55 cm , 15 heringe und den übligen kleinkram
- Do. wollt ich nochmal hin am thiesenkai fiel mir ein das der stützpunkt wegen einer übung gesperrt ist somit blieb ich dort allerdings als schneider. dort saßen zwei weitere eiener mit etlichen kleinen wittlingen und einer mit drei-vier maßigen dorschen . 
so das wars von mir bis denn denn

mfg aalandre#h


----------



## banja1 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*

Der Hering ist voll da,auch vom Ufer aus.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Angeln in der Kieler Förde*



banja1 schrieb:


> Der Hering ist voll da,auch vom Ufer aus.



Stimmt kann ich auch bestätigen.


----------

